# Enseignement avec iPad, des retours?



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Septembre 2012)

Je suis enseignant dans une université en Malaisie et je pousse pour que les professeurs soient équipés, en plus de leurs ordinateurs, d'iPad.... L'ordinateur deviendra un desktop (pour le travail sur Excel par exemple). Les iPad seront équipées de "Pages" et de " Keynote", de connecteurs VGA et il y aura un "Training" fait par Apple sur le campus.
Il y a t-il des retours d'expérience au sein du forum?
Le projet est bien avancé et les professeurs sont très intéressés


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Septembre 2012)

Je suis prof de sciences, et effectue des conférences (niveau collége / lycée/ première années de fac)
L'ipad m'est devenu indispensable:
- tous mes cours sont des présentations keynote incluant photos et extraits video
- de nombreuses apps apportent une aide immédiate (en geologie; tectonique, anatomie, physique) accessible en quelques secondes
- l'ipad est extrêmement fiable (depuis un an d'usage intensif, pas un seul problème), sa batterie tient largement 6h de cours par jours, 8 h aussi!
- la projection vga ne pose aucun problème (de détection, résolution ou autre)
- le "doigt pointeur" de keynote est excellent! On regarde le public, plus l'écran de projection vu que l'ipad est face à nous, comme le public.
- la prise de notes est simple. 

Un modèle 32 Go me semble le meilleur (16 est léger si on utilise de nombreux extraits video). A savoir, un "widrive" peut contenir 32 Go de film et être accessible sans fil par trois ipad différents à la fois. Cet accessoire génial est un vrai mini serveur video qui tient dans une poche de chemise!

attention toutefois à plier le moins possible l'adaptateur VGA.
Avec pages, si la prise de notes ne pose aucun pb, la rédaction de textes longs est tout de même bien facilitée par un "vrai" clavier (ne serais-ce que pour accéder directement à des touches comme l'apostrophe....)


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour cet excellent retour.....
Concernant l'apostrophe et autres joyeusetés de la langue française, elle se positionne automatiquement si ton clavier est en français et si tu as activé l'auto correction. Cela fonctionne parfaitement, que je sois en clavier français ou anglais.
Les corrections s'incrémentent au fur et à mesure que tu fais des corrections.
Ex: Im restera tel quel si mon clavier est français, mais passera directement à I'm si ledit clavier est en anglais
Soit dit en passant, je préférais taper des textes longs sur l'iPad à cause de cela.
ipad sera auto-corrigé par iPad
iphone par iPhone
Excellente journée à toi.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je me permets de m'intégrer dans cette conversation hésitant moi même à acheter un iPad pour un usage professionnel. 

DrFatalis vous parlez de prise de note et de Keynote pour les présentations. Qu'entendez vous par "facilité de prise de notes" avec l'iPad? Des apps à conseiller? 
Utilisation d'un stylet pour faciliter tout ça? 

Est-ce que Keynote remplace (ou encore mieux est "compatible") avec des environnements plus "courants" lorsqu'on fait des présentations en science comme LateX? 
Qu'entendez vous par ce doigt pointeur pour la présentation? A l'apple store ils avaient pas été très clair. 

En tout cas merci pour votre retour. 

@Bruno: bonne initiative. Perso dans l'Université où j'étais prof. tout le monde ne jurait que par linux, logiciel libre, etc. donc j'étais loin de pouvoir aborder l'idée qu'on s'équipe en iPad )


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Septembre 2012)

Prise de notes:
- dans keynote, un visuel se modifie en quelques secondes, même devant l'auditoire si besoin est.
- en dehors de keynote, il existe une foule de soft de prises de notes, mais comme j'en prend peu j'utilise bêtement le "pense bête" intégré (il y a bien mieux, mais je n'en ai pas usage).
- Oui, un stylet est utile (même pour moi indispensable, vu que je commence à faire des schémas et dessins directement sur l'ipad). L'écran reste plus propre (). Toutefois, si l'on ne réalise pas de schémas ou dessins, le doigt suffit.

Keynote remplace très avantageusement "power" point, mais pour LateX je ne sais pas (vu que je suis biologiste...). Toutefois, je ne vois pas pourquoi des doc latex ne pourraient pas s'afficher dans keynote.

Le doigt pointeur, c'est simple. On fait une présentation, on est "face au public", l'ipad devant soi, l'écran de projection derrière soi (le public fait "hooooo" en voyant les effets keynote). :rateau:
On souhaite souligner un point, montrer un endroit sur une carte, ou attirer l'attention: on appui son doigt sur l'ipad (qui affiche la présentation en train de se faire) et on laisse appuyé: un "point rouge" apparait à l'endroit où pointe le doigt (le public fait "haaaaaa! ). On balade alors le doigt sur l'écran pour entourer ou souligner ce que l'on veut mettre en relief dans l'instant.

C'est pratique car contrairement à un pointeur laser classique, on ne le perd pas, on utilise pas de piles, et surtout on n'a pas à se retourner pour pointer.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (28 Septembre 2012)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Prise de notes:
> - dans keynote, un visuel se modifie en quelques secondes, même devant l'auditoire si besoin est.
> - en dehors de keynote, il existe une foule de soft de prises de notes, mais comme j'en prend peu j'utilise bêtement le "pense bête" intégré (il y a bien mieux, mais je n'en ai pas usage).
> - Oui, un stylet est utile (même pour moi indispensable, vu que je commence à faire des schémas et dessins directement sur l'ipad). L'écran reste plus propre (). Toutefois, si l'on ne réalise pas de schémas ou dessins, le doigt suffit.
> ...



Super nouvelles ça!! Le doigt pointeur effectivement ça peut être top car bon utiliser le laser qui marche une fois sur 2 là où on veut 

Je vais me pencher sur Keynote un peu plus car ça a l'air vraiment cool! J'avais laissé tomber la suite Pages/Keynote/Numbers après mon premier achat de Mac car assez déçu de l'utilisation que j'en faisais mais bon je vais m'y remettre je crois 

Pour le stylet je me renseigne car justement je fais beaucoup de graphiques/diagrammes/dessins/etc. et bien sûr prise de notes lors des conférences/séminaires/etc. 

Encore merci à vous!! 

Hollow


----------



## pbayl (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour trouver comment diffuser une présentation keynote par l'intermédiaire d'un airport extreme et un apple tv. La diffusion de photos fonctionne très bien mais je ne vois pas comment dire à keynote que je veux diffuser ma présentation via l'apple tv. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment procéder?
Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

J'ai trouvé. Pour ceux que ça intéresse:
Connectez votre iPhone ou votre iPad et votre Apple TV au même réseau Wi-Fi.
Sur votre iPhone ou votre iPad, double-cliquez sur le bouton principal pour afficher les applications récemment utilisées.
Effectuez deux fois un balayage, de la gauche vers la droite, sur les applications que vous avez récemment utilisées, jusquà lapparition de licône .
Touchez licône  pour afficher une liste des appareils AirPlay disponibles.
Activez la recopie vidéo AirPlay* à partir de ce menu, en touchant le nom de votre Apple TV. Déplacez ensuite le curseur dactivation/désactivation sur Activé.


----------



## ToM03 (14 Décembre 2012)

Activer la recopie vidéo


----------

